# Bont VayporS Cycling Shoes



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, super weird request here. I'm looking for the contact info for the US Marketing person for Bont Shoes. I met with them at a trade show, but I've lost their card, and really need to get in touch with them. Anyone have that info they can pass along to me via PM? The cycling gods will smile on your next race if you do.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

You might be looking for Glenn Koshi. [email protected] and I think he's also [email protected] too or something, but I use his yahoo. He is great. Tell him PBL from Jersey sent you.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

You're awesome! Thanks mucho!!!


----------

